# Even being chad on tinder is hard



## Leo0509 (Mar 27, 2021)

I‘m tinder chad with a frauded pic, 1400 matches and 500 likes without even swiping much

still only 1 date and 1 lay 
70% not even answering 

Girls are all aroggant bitches nowadays


----------



## Leo0509 (Mar 27, 2021)

I‘m aksong for number and a girl is unmatching
What is this shit?


----------



## endofcope (Mar 27, 2021)

Not chad enough then


----------



## wristcel (Mar 27, 2021)

tinder is for gigachads


----------



## Leo0509 (Mar 27, 2021)

endofcope said:


> Not chad enough then


Idk what they expect? I mog the shit out of some of my matches and they not even answering? What is this?


----------



## endofcope (Mar 27, 2021)

Leo0509 said:


> Idk what they expect? I mog the shit out of some of my matches and they not even answering? What is this?


They probably just want to match someone gl for the ego boost


----------



## sergeant blackpill (Mar 27, 2021)

Oh so it's not just me..

Seriously though i had a low tier normie aquaintance that i went on a lads trip to another town and he got a match and met up with the girl the same fucking day.


----------



## .👽. (Mar 27, 2021)

they are disgusted by your folds im honest


----------



## workiskey (Mar 27, 2021)

Now you also need to be popular on instagram.


----------



## Deleted member 11630 (Mar 27, 2021)

Thank you for reminding me again how much of a time waste dating apps are. Only 1 lay as chad LOL.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Mar 27, 2021)

Pretty sure amnesia has the same thing, a lot of matches but girls are uninterested, 1 word answers etc. He said like 1% or 3% of his actual matches were lays from a thread be did a while ago. Even Chad has to put effort into women in online dating, less than average or HTN. women just use those apps for validation and attention, others to advertise only fans jfl.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Mar 27, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Pretty sure amnesia has the same thing, a lot of matches but girls are uninterested, 1 word answers etc. He said like 1% or 3% of his actual matches were lays from a thread be did a while ago. Even Chad has to put effort into women in online dating, less than average or HTN. women just use those apps for validation and attention, others to advertise only fans jfl.


both amnesia and op are turbo autists though


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Mar 27, 2021)

Leo0509 said:


> I‘m tinder chad with a frauded pic, 1400 matches and 500 likes without even swiping much
> 
> still only 1 date and 1 lay
> 70% not even answering
> ...


tales, out of 500 likes you had only one lay?! first show proof that you got the 500


----------



## Leo0509 (Mar 27, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> tales, out of 500 likes you had only one lay?! first show proof that you got the 500


Almost 1400 matches


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Mar 27, 2021)

Leo0509 said:


> Almost 1400 matches


brutal so not one of em replied?! hope the one you slayed out of the 1400 was the best looking..


----------



## sub7ita (Mar 27, 2021)

probably mentalcel


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Mar 27, 2021)

man I remember it again, you where the guy with the grand canyons around his lips. from the pics you send it didn't seem that deep tho


----------



## Leo0509 (Mar 27, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> man I remember it again, you where the guy with the grand canyons around his lips. from the pics you send it didn't seem that deep tho


What?


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Mar 27, 2021)

Leo0509 said:


> What?


you made a post a while back. you had deep sides around the cheeck.


----------



## alligatordude (Mar 27, 2021)

Bro this reminds me of this one time when I was at university

this girl in my class used tinder, and she had a shit fucking ton of matches and messages lol but she never met up with anyone on the app

she literally told me that nah she just has it for fun

she would swipe yes on everyone just to see how many men like her by her matches count 

which just means she uses it for extreme validation and perhaps if a true gigachad comes along then of course she will fuck lol

but dude anyways, she has all this validation in the phone of her pocket, hundreds of men willing to fuck and she knows this,

but she ended up wanting to have sex with me, want to know why?

so I had tinder too at the time, and a few days before that, I swiped no to her on it lol, so she saw that we didn’t match aka I didn’t like her aka no validation

and now she actually chased me for the validation she so desperately needs

Tl dr
Women use it for validation mainly and to make themselves feel good about themselves

their dopamine and sexual market worth is inflated to the moon and back 5 times


----------



## volcelfatcel (Mar 27, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> both amnesia and op are turbo autists though


That's true yeah, even Chad can't afford being autistic jfl.


----------



## markozara (Mar 27, 2021)

Starting any convo in Tinder with a rant about your nasolabialfolds will not get many girls to take you forward, bro. Better start with the philtrum topic, highly popular on tinder!


----------



## markozara (Mar 27, 2021)

Adivce: look out for girls with deep & disgusting naso-folds on Tinder. You immediately have a topic from that shared interest. If she has a weird philly - even better! Kick it off, bro! Endless lays for you


----------



## Leo0509 (Mar 27, 2021)

Wha


alligatordude said:


> Bro this reminds me of this one time when I was at university
> 
> this girl in my class used tinder, and she had a shit fucking ton of matches and messages lol but she never met up with anyone on the app
> 
> ...


ts wrong with the girls? Are they not horny or what?


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Mar 27, 2021)

U.S. Tinder MAU user ratio by gender 2021 | Statista


This statistic presents the distribution of active Tinder users in the United States as of March 2021, sorted by gender.




www.statista.com


----------



## Deleted member 5048 (Mar 27, 2021)

I am larping as gay on yubo and 4 are down to explore my sexuality 

https://looksmax.org/threads/gay-slayer-yubo-gay-experiment-update.322698/


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Mar 27, 2021)

wristcel said:


> tinder is for gigachads


99/1 rule (or worse) is legit on Tinder


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Mar 27, 2021)

Incelmatics always used to say Instagram was the real dating app and I'm starting to think it's true.


----------



## .👽. (Mar 27, 2021)

Leo0509 said:


> Almost 1400 matches


Mirin tinder chad. Idk did you met any girl? If no Something is wrong man i get like 10x less matches and meet many.

I already explained you how to do it but you dont listen i guess


----------



## Leo0509 (Mar 27, 2021)

No one is answering


----------



## Leo0509 (Mar 27, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Mirin tinder chad. Idk did you met any girl? If no Something is wrong man i get like 10x less matches and meet many.
> 
> I already explained you how to do it but you dont listen i guess


No one is answering


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Mar 27, 2021)

Any thread that OP makes, someone will always comment on his nasolabial folds, truly is a curse.


----------



## sub7ita (Mar 27, 2021)

Leo0509 said:


> No one is answering


bro you can't just write them those same msg. Try telling them something related to their bio, or their photos. Girls get 100 msg like yours everyday, you have to be a little bit original. You're not ugly and they matched you bc they like ur face but they also want u to stand tall in the crowd. Try doing as i said if you want to lay them and just later complain.


----------



## sub7ita (Mar 27, 2021)

alligatordude said:


> Bro this reminds me of this one time when I was at university
> 
> this girl in my class used tinder, and she had a shit fucking ton of matches and messages lol but she never met up with anyone on the app
> 
> ...


that's lifepill, tks bro


----------



## Cigarette (Mar 27, 2021)

15-21 y/os like the emo eboy gay shit and look. msybe youre just way too good looking but they dont find it attractive since you have too much T and dont look like an eboy fagger


----------



## Leo0509 (Mar 27, 2021)

Cigarette said:


> 15-21 y/os like the emo eboy gay shit and look. msybe youre just way too good looking but they dont find it attractive since you have too much T and dont look like an eboy fagger


----------



## Biggdink (Mar 27, 2021)

workiskey said:


> Now you also need to be popular on instagram.


This 
Status + looks = slayer
Looks alone = nothing


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Mar 27, 2021)

Leo0509 said:


> I‘m tinder chad with a frauded pic, 1400 matches and 500 likes without even swiping much
> 
> still only 1 date and 1 lay
> 70% not even answering
> ...


it is what it is....for you. not for guys like me. perhaps, you think you're a chad. ugh. might be the age too. younger foids go for older chads on tinder. very seldom she'll date a chad her age. sorry to have broken the news to you like this. it is what it is. ugh. i feel your pain. not really. i think its funny af. yo yo WORD IN THE HOWL! UGH.


----------



## Biggdink (Mar 27, 2021)

Op insta max it’s much better than tinder/bumble for meeting girls 

this girl from my class told me she never any guy from tinder but met some from Instagram


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Mar 27, 2021)

You are not chad


----------



## Enfant terrible (Mar 27, 2021)

Du brauchst mehr als 0815 opener


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Mar 27, 2021)

Jfl at your nasolabial folds OP.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 27, 2021)

Ok chad


----------



## Leo0509 (Mar 27, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> This
> Status + looks = slayer
> Looks alone = nothing


I have 700 followe is it enough


----------



## .👽. (Mar 27, 2021)

Leo0509 said:


> I have 700 followe is it enough


No 5k is minimum, grind to 5k or stay incel


----------



## Leo0509 (Mar 27, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> Du brauchst mehr als 0815 opener


Was dann? Ich mog die weiber und die antworten net mal 
An deren stelle wär ich froh


----------



## Leo0509 (Mar 27, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> No 5k is minimum


But they are having not much either


----------



## Biggdink (Mar 27, 2021)

Leo0509 said:


> I have 700 followe is it enough


No not for legit stacys but yea should be enough for girls with low follower count


----------



## gamma (Mar 27, 2021)

You're not chad, you're high tier normie 

Jfl at your delusion


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Mar 27, 2021)

gamma said:


> You're not chad, you're high tier normie
> 
> Jfl at your delusion


“I’m a tinder chad”


----------



## .👽. (Mar 27, 2021)

gamma said:


> You're not chad, you're high tier normie
> 
> Jfl at your delusion


But 1000 Matches is really good tho, way over HTN level


----------



## gamma (Mar 27, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> But 1000 Matches is really good tho, way over HTN level


1000 matches in how much time? A year?
Means 3 matches a day 

Girls will match with every above average guy but at the end of the day they only fuck Chad


----------



## Leo0509 (Mar 27, 2021)

Face is everything said:


> “I’m a tinder chad”


----------



## .👽. (Mar 27, 2021)

gamma said:


> 1000 matches in how much time? A year?
> Means 3 matches a day
> 
> Girls will match with every above average guy but at the end of the day they only fuck Chad


Yea true we need to know the time frame


----------



## Leo0509 (Mar 27, 2021)

gamma said:


> 1000 matches in how much time? A year?
> Means 3 matches a day
> 
> Girls will match with every above average guy but at the end of the day they only fuck Chad


Wtf haha i have tinder since February


----------



## whiteissuperior (Mar 27, 2021)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Incelmatics always used to say Instagram was the real dating app and I'm starting to think it's true.


Me too bro I’m gaming this one girl on IG she responds immediately even tho I am 4 psl ethnic


----------



## Julian (Mar 27, 2021)

Maybe nasal folds


----------



## MikeMew'sBitch (Mar 27, 2021)

gamma said:


> You're not chad, you're high tier normie
> 
> Jfl at your delusion


lol this

this is chad face


----------



## .👽. (Mar 27, 2021)

Leo0509 said:


> Wtf haha i have tinder since February


Ok so 2 months 1000 matches. Very good


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Mar 27, 2021)

You are Proof of what I've been saying for months now, You're good looking, prettyboys amass a large following but they're not sexually desirably, no sex appeal. You're too feminine looking, wait till you hit 28+ you might find more success in getting laid, I only started getting laid on a regular basis from 23 onwards.

OP go read this thread I made https://looksmax.org/threads/large-follow-count-and-fans-does-not-equate-to-sexual-desire.322729/ I dispell the myth on here that Prettyboys/BTS looking twigs is what women sexually desires.

This is what a women wants to fuck, these guys are HOT not CUTE.
Do a tinder experiment with any of these guys and they would have no problem getting laid that same day. Just lmfao at all the 14 year old on here who have clearly no life/dating experience.


----------



## gamma (Mar 27, 2021)

The chad:





The Htn larping as chad:


----------



## Leo0509 (Mar 27, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Ok so 2 months 1000 matches. Very good


Almost 1400


----------



## gamma (Mar 27, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> You are Proof of what I've been saying for months now, You're good looking, prettyboys amass a large following but they're not sexually desirably, no sex appeal. You're too feminine looking, wait till you hit 28+ you might find more success in getting laid, I only started getting laid on a regular basis from 23 onwards.
> 
> OP go read this thread I made https://looksmax.org/threads/large-follow-count-and-fans-does-not-equate-to-sexual-desire.322729/ I dispell the myth on here that Prettyboys/BTS looking twigs is what women sexually desires.
> 
> ...


True 
On Tinder there are very few Jbs (the only that want prettyboys over Dom men)

On Tinder he gets mogged by dimorphic older men, he should try Yubo


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Mar 27, 2021)

gamma said:


> True
> On Tinder there are very few Jbs (the only that want prettyboys over Dom men)
> 
> On Tinder he gets mogged by dimorphic older men, he should try Yubo


Yes, also I've been thinking, I think a lot girls that are OP's age (Tik Tok age) view Tinder as more of a social app instead of an app where you meet to fuck like older girls view it as.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Mar 31, 2021)

Lower tier chad


----------



## court monarch777 (Mar 31, 2021)

what are the photos that are in the profile?


----------

